# A Question About ACTIVATING my iPhone



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Now, I know that I can't unlock the phone yet to work on my Rogers account but I can however activate it right? I did that 1 click activation thing on some website and it in fact worked. I can upload songs to the iPhone along with pics and the like. But I can't seem to get my WiFi to work. Has anyone used the WiFi yet with their iPhone? If so what did you do to get it to work?

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Even if you have a U.S. credit card and managed to activate it on AT&T, they would brick it after 2 months of roaming. They don't like people roaming for to long.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't want to use it as a phone. I just want the WiFi to work for the time being.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Did you activate wi-fi or turn it on?? You can definitely use everything except for the phone and you tube.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Duramax said:


> I don't want to use it as a phone. I just want the WiFi to work for the time being.


My wifi works great after hactivating it. I'm in downtown Toronto. I didn't do anything to get it work--it just did 

Settings > wifi > choose a network


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Man I'm sooo jealous My WiFi is turned on but I can't connect to my router here at home. I'll be going downtown tonight and see if I can connect there. I'll let you know if it works.

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Further, just for the record if you activate on a GoPhone (prepaid) plan, you can't roam in Canada _anyway_, although everything else will work just fine (including YouTube). Of course, the advantage of the GoPhone activation is that you can also cancel it later, since you're not on a contract.

That's the more legitimate way to activate it, since the hacktivations are likely to be cancelled out by future iTunes updates.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

When they update Itunes again can you not choice to update until they find the hack for that? Also what hack did you guys use i am getting mine tomorrow and use Anderson Hack using the Terminal Plist. Thanks.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, you could certainly avoid updating the version of iTunes, but of course you'd be missing out on newer features and bugfixes in iTunes and possibly firmware updates for the iPhone itself (also adding newer features to the iPhone).

As it stands, iTunes 7.3.1 will already invalidate all of the hacks that I've personally tried. I tried the original DVD Jon activation server (using Parallels), as well as the Anderson hack, mostly for research purposes (since I had already in fact activated the iPhone legitimately).

These hacks all prevent YouTube from working (it will fail to connect to the YouTube service, even over WiFi), and iTunes 7.3.1 will either fail to detect the iPhone completely, or detect it as "corrupted" (and thereby want to restore it).


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I guess i will wait to download that one until i use the hack. Just a quick question with Anderson do you have your Iphone connected to your computer the whole time or in step 5 and 6 which state5.) Now make sure your iPhone is connected and you quit iTunes

6.) To activate your iPhone type the follwoing command into the flashing cursor (note that there are two dashes before activate):

Thanks.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

You don't actually need to connect the iPhone until after you start the iPhoneTool (step #5), although it doesn't hurt if you have it connected before then. Just ensure that you shut down iTunes (which will automatically open as soon as you connect it by default).


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you very much, I am so excited to get this thing. I recently went to Buffalo and played with the phone and was amazed they stated they cannot keep them in the store. Can you give me your honest opinion will they ever unlock to use on Rogers? I hope as i cannot believe the first phone i truly ever wanted may be the one they cannot unlock.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I can't believe that an unlock is _impossible_, but the reality is that this is a uniquely-designed phone with a unique operating system, and the reality is that it may be locked to AT&T in a whole new way that nobody has as of yet encountered.

Somebody will eventually figure out how to work around it, I'm sure, but it's difficult to say what the implications of that will be, since even the existing activation hacks are already breaking features and compatibility.

On the other hand, it's also entirely possible that when Rogers begins carrying the iPhone that Apple will either release a Rogers firmware update and/or a generic update that will allow it to work on _both_ networks. While I wouldn't necessarily bet the farm on it, the difference in design and approach to the iPhone certainly makes it more _possible_ than with other phones from other manufacturers.

In the very least it may be possible to shoehorn the Rogers iPhone firmware into an AT&T model.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

That is what i am hoping is to get a hack to use the phone and hope when rogers has it legit i can just go with them as i am already with Rogers. Would i just tell rogers i have the iphone and they would do something or would it be firmware update that i would get from apple? Not sure how it would look like.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I think you have to be prepared to gamble your $600 on it being locked out of Rogers. 

Personally, I firmly believe that I will be using my unlocked iphone on Fido within a month. In the meantime, I'm having fun with my new toy,


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

As I mentioned before, I got mine primarily for research purposes, and not to use as my primary phone _anyway_. As a worst-case scenario, if I couldn't activate this one on Rogers, and assuming that I really _wanted_ to, I could always flip it on eBay and take the loss.

At this point, however, I'm not overly concerned about using it as a phone anyway. My Nokia E90 is my primary phone, and will likely stay that way unless/until Apple addresses some of the more serious-user functionality that is sorely lacking on the iPhone. 

Of course, as a video playback device and general iPod device it's pretty hard to beat, and will be a nice holdover until a next-generation iPod comes out. With almost a TB of video content in my iTunes library, it's nice to have a portable video player that I don't have to squint at....


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well wish me luck with mine and i know i will enjoy it . I hope you are right about the unlock in a month. I thinks so as well considering how much progress they have made. Well i will definetly write back when i have it and begin to play with it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Not sure if this helps, but I unlocked my iPhone using the Anderson hack and it works perfectly (as an ipod/wifi device). Just follow the directions and you shouldn't have a problem.

The iPhone is truly a remarkable device. It's a work of art in itself and in my opinion, truly a game changing device. Google Maps is incredible (who needs a gps as long as you can read some directions!), safari is awesome and of course the ipod is brilliant.

Whenever I take out my moto razr, I just can't help but laugh and think this used to be the pinnacle of design. Quite frankly, you can't even compare the two.

Now if only someone would unlock the phone!


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

For the few people who have used the anderson hack - does it work with the latest version of itunes (7.3.1)?? I thought it did but one person in this thread says it doesn't??


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm using 7.3.1 and it works perfectly.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

For people looking for a piece of software that simplifies the anderson hack - check:

Lix.in - Linkprotection

Hopefully you guys know how to use rapidshare!!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

kydee6039 said:


> For the few people who have used the anderson hack - does it work with the latest version of itunes (7.3.1)?? I thought it did but one person in this thread says it doesn't??


Works fine with mine. I updated after the hack and it didn't change a thing on the phone.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I can only assume that they must have done something to address this rather quickly, as it definitely did _not_ work when iTunes 7.3.1 was first released.

By comparison, the DVD Jon hack ("iPhone Activation Server") still doesn't work with iTunes 7.3.1 AFAIK.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

*Unlock Anderson Method*

Hi,

I have jost gotten my Iphone and using the Anderson method after i put in cd ~/Desktop/iPhoneTool it state no such file directory i checked and it was downloaded in my desktop please help


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm going bananas now. I've tried over 50 different wifi connections and I still can't get my iPhone to connect to any of them I'm pretty sure that my phone is activated because I did load pics and music on to the device. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Look what I just found? BS??
FIRST EVER IN CANADA. iphone **UNLOCKED!! fido or rogers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Duramax said:


> Ok, I'm going bananas now. I've tried over 50 different wifi connections and I still can't get my iPhone to connect to any of them I'm pretty sure that my phone is activated because I did load pics and music on to the device. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nick


Wait for the next update. Wifi can be buggy.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

If I restore my phone and try it again, will I have to reinstall the activation hack?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Incidentally, somebody posted another automated activator tool for Mac, iActivator, over at Hackint0sh. See iActivator v1.0 for Mac - Hackint0sh


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

*Iphone Unlock Progress/Need UPdate.*

Has anyone seen the latest update from Wiki. It sounds like they have made progress in the unlock but not sure can anyone give me a update as to how this is going and what that update means if it means anything. Thanks.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

*Tried old Rogers ATT with iActivator*

Hey Guy's I've unbricked my iPhone through iPhoneTool (worked great) when I got it three weeks ago and this week after reading the posts here I decided to try and maybe run Jailbreak (through iActivator) and see if my old Rogers ATT SIM (written on the SIM Card) is recognized. It didn't work. Also it relocked my phone in such way that I wasn't able to unbrick through iPhone tool. I had to reset through iActivator and unbrick through it (lost a few heartbeats in the process!!) I don't feel comfrotable enough to try this one soon but if I see anything popping up on the subject I'll maybe try again.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

guye said:


> Hey Guy's I've unbricked my iPhone through iPhoneTool (worked great) when I got it three weeks ago and this week after reading the posts here I decided to try and maybe run Jailbreak (through iActivator) and see if my old Rogers ATT SIM (written on the SIM Card) is recognized. It didn't work. Also it relocked my phone in such way that I wasn't able to unbrick through iPhone tool. I had to reset through iActivator and unbrick through it (lost a few heartbeats in the process!!) I don't feel comfrotable enough to try this one soon but if I see anything popping up on the subject I'll maybe try again.


We're all like kids at the roulette table taking chances. Let it roll baby :baby:


----------



## xman4227 (Jul 3, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> Even if you have a U.S. credit card and managed to activate it on AT&T, they would brick it after 2 months of roaming. They don't like people roaming for to long.


And Cliffy you would know this how? Do you have a contact at AT&T (which has only been operating as that again for less than 6 months or so) feeding you this inside information?

I own an iPhone that I've been roaming with in Calgary since July 1st, fully activated and fully functional. I signed up to the 2 year activation and I'm sure AT&T is more than happy to accept my exorbant roaming fees.......

Mike


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

xman4227 said:


> And Cliffy you would know this how? Do you have a contact at AT&T (which has only been operating as that again for less than 6 months or so) feeding you this inside information?
> 
> I own an iPhone that I've been roaming with in Calgary since July 1st, fully activated and fully functional. I signed up to the 2 year activation and I'm sure AT&T is more than happy to accept my exorbant roaming fees.......
> 
> Mike


Too true! :lmao:


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

xman4227 said:


> And Cliffy you would know this how? Do you have a contact at AT&T (which has only been operating as that again for less than 6 months or so) feeding you this inside information?
> 
> I own an iPhone that I've been roaming with in Calgary since July 1st, fully activated and fully functional. I signed up to the 2 year activation and I'm sure AT&T is more than happy to accept my exorbant roaming fees.......
> 
> Mike


My understanding is that this only applies to U.S. roaming, which is normally "unlimited". AT&T doesn't cover certain areas and since they're not recouping costs with unlim. roaming, there's no incentive to have you as a customer. On the bright side, even if they cancelled your service, you wouldn't have to pay the early termination fee 

International roaming is a very different ball game. Some business people travel for weeks on end, with the majority of time spent outside of their home town. Since you're paying for this, there generally isn't a problem with it. 

Having said that, AT&T does frown upon you not actually "living" at your address purely for credit reasons. If you don't live there, you don't have to pay your bill, really, and they can't necessarily chase after you for delinquency. Normally AT&T won't automatically activate roaming without a residence check (i.e. utility bill faxed in, or paystub), but I found the iPhone was activated for roaming out of the box. Now, when I called, they wouldn't activate a Canadian roaming discount plan for 90 days, unless I could fax them proof of residence. Screw that. It's my buddy's address. 

Otherwise the phone is good and I've subscribed to Toronto Hydro One Zone to keep the data roaming costs down.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

If you activate an iPhone using the prepaid/payasyougo/GoPhone plan route, you can't roam at all in Canada - you just get 'No Service' for voice and data. Everything else still works (via Wifi) including YouTube unlike the software activation method which I believe doesn't enable YouTube.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

scharlton said:


> Normally AT&T won't automatically activate roaming without a residence check (i.e. utility bill faxed in, or paystub), but I found the iPhone was activated for roaming out of the box. Now, when I called, they wouldn't activate a Canadian roaming discount plan for 90 days, unless I could fax them proof of residence.


Actually, in this case "International Roaming" is a bit of a misnomer, as AT&T provides _North American_ roaming on every contract plan (ie, Canada and Mexico). When they talk about enabling "International Roaming," they're actually referring to enabling roaming for travel to _other_ countries (ie, outside of North America), which can get considerably more expensive (which is why they don't want to activate it until you've proven an ability to pay).



retrocactus said:


> If you activate an iPhone using the prepaid/payasyougo/GoPhone plan route, you can't roam at all in Canada - you just get 'No Service' for voice and data. Everything else still works (via Wifi) including YouTube unlike the software activation method which I believe doesn't enable YouTube.


Exactly correct. The GoPhone (both Pay-as-you-go and Pick-your-plan) options do not provide _any_ roaming coverage -- probably because you'd use up your $30 prepaid amount in less than an hour of calling time. This is also not unique to the iPhone, but is a function of these plans on _any_ AT&T contract.

The YouTube method also works fine with a legitimate activation, but has not yet been solved for the various workaround methods, for whatever reason.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I used the phonetool hack on mac 3 minutes and very easy. However you can try iActivate if you don't want to use the terminal app. 
iActivate uses jailbreak to unbrick the iPhone


----------

